# Old threads



## Patri (May 5, 2010)

It seems to be happening more often that when a person brings up an old thread (likely appearing during a search on a particular topic) someone gets upset that the person adds a new post.
If that is supposed to be a problem, how about when a thread has inactivity for X amount of time, (maybe a year) it automatically closes. It could still pop up during searches, for the information it reveals.
I don't mind the old threads being revived. For some issues, it is nice when the OP returns and announces how it was resolved.

[_As this deals with BBS operation, I am moving it to the About TUG BBS forum -_ Makai Guy, BBS Admin]


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2010)

*Keep Those Old TUG-BBS Discussion Topics Going -- Don't Let'm Go Dormant.*

And when they do go dormant, bring'm back to life by adding new entries when appropriate. 

I much prefer keeping existing discussion topics going rather than starting new ones willy-nilly.  

Ditto reviving old discussion topics that have gone dormant from inactivity. 

I cannot understand why there should be any objection(s) to that.  

I mean, all entries are dated -- so there should be no confusion about the ages of newer & older topics & entries. 

Plus, often the Grand Pro or an Assistant Pro will helpfully add  the date or year (in brackets) to the title line of a newly revived discussion topic from way back. 

Is this a great web site or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

